# Fish Identification



## apexpredator (Feb 23, 2011)

Caught this fellow at Rocky Fork Lake on 5/19/11 on a minnow. Not real sure what it is.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks like a rock bass to me.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

I call them rock bass or warmouth. Not sure what the difference is but they are similar.


----------



## apexpredator (Feb 23, 2011)

Rock bass is initially what we thought too but it did not have the red eyes. I have caught hundreds of rock bass but none that looked exactly like this.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks like a Warmouth to me but I didnt know RF had them in it?? They are not very typical in SW oHio. 

Salmonid


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Doesn't a rock bass have red eyes?


----------



## TommyV (Aug 31, 2005)

Definitely not a rock bass. It is a warmouth. Not very common but they are found in Ohio's lakes and streams.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Keep in mind, several types of sunfish can hybirdize; ie, produce 1 off subspecies. Not common, but documented. Mostly this happens with bluegill/ sunfish mixes, but others though rarer DO occasionally occur...warmouth sub species would be my guess.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

ARReflections said:


> Doesn't a rock bass have red eyes?


Yeah, I forgot about that. That's what you get for asking me to ID your fish.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Deffinetly a warmouth. Very common in buckeye lake, have caught many of both warmouth and rockbass.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

No doubt about it definitely a Warmouth. They can be pretty common if you know the right areas.


----------



## cincy-angler (Mar 27, 2007)

I've only fished there a couple days but we caught more of those than anything else. After looking online I was pretty sure they were warmouths.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

looks like some type of warmouth or bluegill species.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

It is a warmouth, there was another post on here a couple of weeks ago and there are pictures. Warmouth though, and they are mean


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

I agree, a warmouth.
Bassky


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

The Warmouth SUNFISH in CJ are dark...Man, that one looks light compared to the ones we've caught....maybe they are crossing in RF!


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

It can't be a rock bass. It doesn't have red eyes. It's most likely a warmouth. It's probably kind of washed out in color because the lake has been muddy for so long.


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

It is a warmouth I have caught them there as well . The rock bass I catch are generally smaller and also have a thin line around the fins . Also the mouth is not as large and of course the red eye's . Just a personal observation but the fin's seem more velvety on rock bass


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Salmonid said:


> Looks like a Warmouth to me but I didnt know RF had them in it?? They are not very typical in SW oHio.
> 
> Salmonid


Yeah thats a legit Warmouth, ive only seen a couple over last 5 years


----------

